# whats this frog



## Guest (Jul 23, 2005)

the LPS has a few small aquatic frogs. i would like to get a few for a pludarium i have, and would like to make sure i can provide them with a proper home. i got one and he seems to be doing fine, taking out smaller crickets and FFs. he seems to be doing very well and the LPS assured me that my conditions were perfect. i wanted to get a little more care (and possibly some breeding) info before i got any more though.



















ive got a few more pics if needed.

any ideas?


----------



## Mark Forman (Jul 19, 2005)

They call that one a floating frog or a spotted frog. Mainly stays in the water.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2005)

the pet store had it listed as a floating frog but im looking for something a little more detailed, ie. scientific name. Occidozyga Lima is my guess and this one site has some limited info on them (so does frognet). but, i really would like to verify if this is what i have and if there is any moer info on them.

link to site with info of proposed species
http://www.polliwog-design.com/ricepaddyfrogs.html


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah that site is about the frog you are interested in. They are refered to alot as rice paddy frogs.


----------

